# Carpet Beetle Advice



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

rd2015 said:


> My husband and I purchased our home about a year and a half ago, and to our surprise, it came with a carpet beetle problem. We've been fighting this for about a year now with no real improvement to the situation, so I'm hoping for some tips.
> 
> Unlike typical carpet beetle problems, ours is in our lower kitchen cabinets. Our home was built in the 70s and the cabinets have a void inside on one end that opens to the wall -- this is where the beetles are coming from. I've tried dusting the void and the cabinets with diatomaceous earth and Cimexa (silica dust) and we've also had one company come and spray the cabinets twice, which I consider a bandaid for a bigger problem since they're clearly coming from the wall. We also drilled into the space below the cabinets right above the baseboard and dusted there as well.
> 
> Since it's clear the beetles are coming from the wall void, does anyone have any treatment tips? This is a fairly unique situation and it seems like the professionals don't even know what to do, but I just want my cabinets back.


I was wondering if you found a solution as I am fighting the same battle had floors relaced and these things invaded my home on top of that I happen to be allergic to the horrible pest I've tried everything except burning down the house. I am desperate any advice would be appreciated


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

S.Tilley said:


> I was wondering if you found a solution as I am fighting the same battle had floors relaced and these things invaded my home on top of that I happen to be allergic to the horrible pest I've tried everything except burning down the house. I am desperate any advice would be appreciated


Boric Acid


----------

